# Pricing



## dubry13 (Feb 19, 2016)

Okay My father in law an I hung the drywall in my basement. We both agree that taping is better left to the pros. My question is I've got quotes between .6 and .75 a sqft plus materials. Now is the .6 per coat or for the whole shabang? I don't want to ask them because don't want them realize I'm lost in the sauce and them over pay. Any help would be much appreciated. And I already know there are more cost I'm just wondering about this taping cost deal.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

That price should include everything, hire a reputable finisher. And Don't bitch about the price, pay the man!


----------



## dubry13 (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm not worried about price to much. Just wanted to budget it in to my finances. An was just curious how much to budget, but thank you much for clearing that up. Much appreciated.


----------



## Custom Drywall (Jun 23, 2015)

You could play a dummy and ask to find out what sort of guys you dealing with.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

dubry13 said:


> Okay My father in law an I hung the drywall in my basement. We both agree that taping is better left to the pros. My question is I've got quotes between .6 and .75 a sqft plus materials. Now is the .6 per coat or for the whole shabang? I don't want to ask them because don't want them realize I'm lost in the sauce and them over pay. Any help would be much appreciated. And I already know there are more cost I'm just wondering about this taping cost deal.


your numbers sound too low it like 5 bucks + is realistic that includes the whole shabang


----------



## dubry13 (Feb 19, 2016)

How much of that 5 is for taping. And this is the black hills of SD area. Or what's the breakdown of that 5.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Why break it down, do you want a different sub for each coat? As has been said just pay the man. Use a local contractor with a good reputation, if a contractor has been recommended by a former clients that's the one to go for even if he is more expensive. 
The thrill of a cheep price disappears very quickly if you are constantly looking at a finish that is sub par.


----------



## dubry13 (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm okay with paying whatever price. I'm just trying to figure out how it's billed for a better understanding. I went with the guy more expensive. Just looking for an understanding


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

dubry13 said:


> I'm okay with paying whatever price. I'm just trying to figure out how it's billed for a better understanding. I went with the guy more expensive. Just looking for an understanding


The understanding is every job is different and what your best solution to completing you job is to hire a reputable drywall finishing contractor that makes you feel comfortable to do this. There is a lot of factors involved in coming up with a price that is realistic to your expectations of a finish. Did you install the drywall properly and are all the joints tight and installed properly including fastening is very important itself. Things that might be consideration in pricing is what paint are you going to be using , is there natural lighting involved like windows which way they face N.E.W.S. or what lighting fixtures are you having installed along with whats the room used for all makes a difference on the level of finish that must be done to achieve the results expected by you. If you looking at the whole shabang I assume you want it perfect then expect the pricing to be more then if your just looking at just fire taping the place and sealing it up.


----------



## dubry13 (Feb 19, 2016)

Okay so everything came up around 4.25 a sqft. My question is when they say. .60-.75 a sqft is that just one coat of mud or are all included?


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

dubry13 said:


> Okay so everything came up around 4.25 a sqft. My question is when they say. .60-.75 a sqft is that just one coat of mud or are all included?


 
Maybe it's just me, but it seems like your question answers itself! :whistling2:

One thing I've learned on Drywall Talk is how very differently people in the same trade do things. If I tell you how I do things here in PA, it may be vastly different to how they do things in SD.

The best way to understand your contractor's price is to ask him to explain it. :thumbsup:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

dubry13 said:


> Okay so everything came up around 4.25 a sqft. My question is when they say. .60-.75 a sqft is that just one coat of mud or are all included?


 No way is it $4.25 a square foot for finishing. Maybe 60 to 75 cents a square foot. For $4.25 a square foot I can build 9' high 25 ga metal stud wall finished and pay a union wage to do it.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

MrWillys said:


> No way is it $4.25 a square foot for finishing. Maybe 60 to 75 cents a square foot. For $4.25 a square foot I can build 9' high 25 ga metal stud wall finished and pay a union wage to do it.


 
I agree Mr Willys. But, then again, we didn't see the hanging! :whistling2:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> No way is it $4.25 a square foot for finishing. Maybe 60 to 75 cents a square foot. For $4.25 a square foot I can build 9' high 25 ga metal stud wall finished and pay a union wage to do it.


 wouldnt that be linear foot?


----------



## dubry13 (Feb 19, 2016)

Guy told me square foot. I'm lost when it comes to pricing. So he could honestly probably get away with charging me anything. He was just the recommended guy. But as stated before I'm just wanting to know if finishers charge per coat or of the .75 includes multiple


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Do you have an estimate from the drywall contractor? In PA, the contractor is required to provide a written estimate that gets signed by contractor & homeowner. I don't usually break down my charges (i.e. per coat), but the homeowner knows ahead of time what the job will cost. 
Just ask your contractor to provide this, then it really doesn't matter if he charges per coat, per screw, per square foot, per cups of coffee, or whatever, as long as you both have agreed on a total price. :thumbsup:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Some times you cant break down per foot some times my price may be $20 per metre supply install but i only have a few walls so i work out how long but people go this is how much i thought you were


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

dubry13 said:


> Okay so everything came up around 4.25 a sqft. My question is when they say. .60-.75 a sqft is that just one coat of mud or are all included?


I would guess .60-.75 per ft would be labor only price. Which around here is good coin!!:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

dubry13 said:


> Guy told me square foot. I'm lost when it comes to pricing. So he could honestly probably get away with charging me anything. He was just the recommended guy. But as stated before I'm just wanting to know if finishers charge per coat or of the .75 includes multiple


 Square foot meaning board foot , not floor plan.


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

dubry13 said:


> Okay so everything came up around 4.25 a sqft. My question is when they say. .60-.75 a sqft is that just one coat of mud or are all included?


How many sqft are you taking about. 4.25 if you are doing maybe 200 sqft...but if you have 8000 sqft? someone is going to make out like a bandit:whistling2:


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

dubry13 said:


> Okay My father in law an I hung the drywall in my basement. We both agree that taping is better left to the pros. My question is I've got quotes between .6 and .75 a sqft plus materials. Now is the .6 per coat or for the whole shabang? I don't want to ask them because don't want them realize I'm lost in the sauce and them over pay. Any help would be much appreciated. And I already know there are more cost I'm just wondering about this taping cost deal.


This doesn't really make sense. Who cares what it is per square foot?Ask for a hard price from each contractor for the entire scope of work being done. Specify to each contractor the same scope (apples to apples) of work. Go with the best value. And when the contractor tells you the work is complete, verify that the full scope has been addressed.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

dubry13 said:


> Okay My father in law an I hung the drywall in my basement. .



OH! I missed that part!:blink:



You hang It? You finish It!!:yes: Or Else I'm gonna charge you for the hanging & Finishing just to finish it!!


----------



## NFMUDDER (Jan 22, 2008)

The price should get the job paint ready. If you didn't stagger the butts and sink all the screws the price will go up. DIY hangers are sometimes better off leaving the hanging to the pros as well.It will cost less in the long run.


----------

